# This karma thing?



## TATTRAT (Jul 19, 2006)

How can you tell if you have been given karma, who has karma, and does it relate to the little green bar thingy on the top right of the profile?

Just curious...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep, it's that little green bar thingy.  Pass your cursor over it and see what it says.

You are doing good in the karma dept., Tattrat!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

I always forget about the karma thing.  I head straight for my User CP and then New Posts.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't understand it either, but if click User CP you'll see who gave it with a comment.


----------

